# Fostering Advice



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm exploring the possibility of fostering for my local animal shelter, and I was looking for any advice you guys would pass on to a newbie. 

I'd be doing long-term fostering for a cat who needed socialization and has emotional special needs.

Thanks for any words of wisdom you can share!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Dive in!! You have enough experience to love, care and comfort this poor baby, I know. We are always here if you have specific questions though!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, Marcia! 

Yeah, at this point I don't even know exactly what to ask. I'm both anxious and excited, but I don't want to mess things up.

I guess in this case it won't be that different from adopting a new pet though.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I realized how anxious I was about this whole thing when I had a nightmare last night about Bentley getting recalled to the shelter - Bentley is adopted not fostered, and I've had him for fourteen months.  Funny how the mind works.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

An adult cat that needs socialization might benefit from a cage. A cage will help her/him feel more secure. I would get a decent sized one if you can afford it (OR a large dog kennel. Put a litter box in it and soft cozy blankets to say on. Give her a day to settle in then start offering chicken tidbits from your fingers. 

if you Bing or Google "socializing feral cats" there is a ton of info.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! Those are good ideas! 

The kitty in question isn't feral. He's from a home, but he's very shy and withdrawn. He's struggling in the shelter environment because he doesn't like noise, and they think he'd do better in foster care.

I volunteer at the shelter socializing cats, I've been working with this kitty for a few weeks. He will let me handle him (but he _only_ likes me) at the shelter, so hopefully once he adjusts he'd continue to make progress.

Maisie came to me with some pretty serious emotional special needs, so I feel like I know what I'm doing about that part - although every cat is different, obviously. It's just the fostering part I have no experience with yet. I think you're right that I need to just dive in!


----------

